# SSH Boot Question

## Netdale

Alright, here's the situation.  I havent been using the portage of gentoo like I should, I'll be upfront and honest there.  Yet in this process, I've become very profient in linux as a whole.  My question deals with running sshd at boot.  If I make a script of even run it from /etc/conf.d/local.start it will run, yet not accept any users.  Even w/ sshd -d I can see it working just fine, until a user tries to get on and it reports that no user exists.  I'm guessing it has something to do w/ who/what runs and boot local.start.  Any suggestions would be great, as well as better ways to run it.

Thanks Dale

----------

## WarMachine

Well since I don't see any other replies here I'll tell you what I did (it's probably wrong but it seems to have worked for me)

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

To tell you the truth, I really don't know what I did with that command or why it worked for me.

----------

## rac

 *WarMachine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add sshd default
> ```
> ...

 

Looks good to me.

 *Quote:*   

> To tell you the truth, I really don't know what I did with that command or why it worked for me.

 

The Init Guide will explain it, if you're curious.

----------

## Netdale

Thanks guys, rc-update did the trick

Dale

----------

